# cincinnati milling machine w/phase converter and vice - $1800 (astoria, Oregon)



## MikeInOr (Feb 13, 2018)

cincinnati milling machine w/phase converter and vice - $1800 (astoria, Oregon)

cincinnati vertical mill, three phase motor with phase converter so it runs on 220 volts your standard dryer plug in, it has a nice light on it, a full set of collets and a jacobs keyless chuck, also has a friggin huge milling vice. come and get it as is where is, i can assist with loading but would need 2 other people.

https://portland.craigslist.org/nco/tls/d/cincinnati-milling-machine/6494279913.html


----------

